# New 36mm Pilot - A classic Mark?



## jagwap

It seems to have slipped by that SIHH also released a new black dial 36mm pilot on a braclet. It has a brushed case and links, and seems to be an answer to all those that feel the recent Mark models are too big.

https://www.iwc.com/en/watch-collections/pilot-watches/iw324010-pilot_s-watch-automatic-36.html

Google IW324010 and there are a couple of live pictures.

I'll be trying this in when it hits the streets.


----------



## dak_la

It actually looks pretty good. The brushed finishing makes it much closer to the Mark, only smaller. I originally thought it was a completely new case from the older version, but after looking at them side by side on big monitors, I think they are the same case. Not sure if 36 is a bit too small though. What I noticed (on my wife's 36) is that comparing to my Mark XVI, the bezel is quite a bit smaller than the case itself so you can actually see more of the underlying case (especially if you pay attention to the 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock areas). The same case structure is used for the Mark XVIII and the 36, which means the dial is actually smaller than what it is advertised about the case, making it appear to be even smaller, if that makes sense.

One thing I would pay attention to when you try it out is the height proportion. I believe it’s using the same movement and does it also have the soft iron cage? If so, the height would be about the same as the mark and I might find it a little thick as I’m used to the proportion of the Mark. 

Another thing is that the bracelet doesn’t seem to have the micro adjustment feature.


----------



## jodanjo

love it!


----------



## coogan

36mm, real men don't wear ladies watches.


----------



## heb

Buy an Eddie Platts' "Speedbird" instead. A little larger, same movement with is equally protected, and at 1/8 th the cost.


----------



## upupa epops

Not bad at all


----------



## City74

coogan said:


> 36mm, real men don't wear ladies watches.


Idiotic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Squire

Man love it! 36 is awesome. I have my hamilton 38 Khaki auto which I consider my poor man’s Rolex Explorer or IWC Mark.


----------



## JFerraro819

I'm a fan. very classic and versatile looking watch


----------



## carlhaluss

I really like the size. I have watches of all sizes, from 34mm to 47mm. This size reminds me of my previous Rolex Explorer 1, which I sadly sold.

Just wonder how effective the iron inner case, to protect against magnetic fields, really is. And does it add unnecessary thickness to the case. Although 11mm is not excessive.

I would love to try it. Just thinking about bracelet adjustment, but I imagine it would be available on leather as well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MHe225

heb said:


> Buy an Eddie Platts' "Speedbird" instead. A little larger, same movement with is equally protected, and at 1/8 th the cost.


Check ;-)


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

heb said:


> Buy an Eddie Platts' "Speedbird" instead. A little larger, same movement with is equally protected, and at 1/8 th the cost.


But I mean, you know what forum you are on, right?


----------



## mihai_a380

coogan said:


> 36mm, real men don't wear ladies watches.


I don't think the size makes a watch to be for women or men. If we think like this we will all end with clocks strapped on our wrists.
And if there are women wearing large watches that in the past used to be men's sizes, why should we bother?


----------



## sub40

I wanted to love this but it almost now looks too plain with the matte dial and brushing everywhere. A polished bezel ring and sides (sold with a strap) would be perfect. Then again I think I just want them to re-release the XV.


----------



## oso2276

sub40 said:


> I wanted to love this but it almost now looks too plain with the matte dial and brushing everywhere. A polished bezel ring and sides (sold with a strap) would be perfect. Then again I think I just want them to re-release the XV.












Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

coogan said:


> 36mm, real men don't wear ladies watches.


I beg to strongly diagree.


----------



## jagwap

coogan said:


> 36mm, real men don't wear ladies watches.


This isn't proving a popular opinion here.

How about "real men don't worry about the size of their watch"


----------



## Hardaway

I love 36mm. Perfect size for an everyday watch.


----------



## aparezco

jagwap said:


> It seems to have slipped by that SIHH also released a new black dial 36mm pilot on a braclet. It has a brushed case and links, and seems to be an answer to all those that feel the recent Mark models are too big.
> 
> https://www.iwc.com/en/watch-collections/pilot-watches/iw324010-pilot_s-watch-automatic-36.html
> 
> Google IW324010 and there are a couple of live pictures.
> 
> I'll be trying this in when it hits the streets.


I tried this watch today, too small in my opinion, I have a 16.8 cm wrist


----------



## jagwap

aparezco said:


> I tried this watch today, too small in my opinion, I have a 16.8 cm wrist


Was it actually this model, or one of the older 36mm pilots? I've been asking ADs on when this is out, and they don't seem to know. The new Spitfires and ceramics are scheduled but this wasn't on the list.


----------



## jagwap

I finally saw this in the metal. Very nice.
However it wears smaller than the 36mm suggests. 

Maybe the wife would like one?


----------



## lordtek

I'm a fan, 36mm is a perfect size for an everyday watch.


----------



## thetony007

count me in on 36mm
if I can rock a 34mm Marlin, 36mm IWC is a big boi


----------



## jagwap

I saw it again in the return airport, at a good price.

However I couldn't get it on. the bracelet wasn't big enough, in either airport. I don't have big hands, it just has too few links.

This is not available for men...


----------



## mcdill the pig

Dunno - bracelet doesn't appear to have fine adjustment...


----------



## futurepx

Really surprised there isn't more buzz around this specific model. It's literally a Mark XVIII in a 36mm case, the true size of a vintage aficionado, and something I've personally been looking for. 

Even better than the Mark XVIII is that this has polished silver hands, rather than the matte black of the XVIII.

This piece is a home run.


----------



## Pete26

heb said:


> Buy an Eddie Platts' "Speedbird" instead. A little larger, same movement with is equally protected, and at 1/8 th the cost.


Sorry, but the Speedbird has a Sellita SW200 which is the 2824 clone the 36mm IWC has the SW300 which is a clone of the 2892


----------



## R3Dprius

I purchased the 36 Pilot in February and it has taken all the wrist time from my Rolex OP. It is incredibly comfortable, and while not having quick adjustments, I was able to size it perfectly with the 1.5 link. Once I had it adjusted properly it feels like butter.

Looking over some of the recent comments, I'll share my thoughts. I'd say this wears like a true 36mm watch, but would look fine on larger wrists because of the 47.2mm lug to lug dimensions. It has a 10.5mm thickness so actually .5mm thinner than the Mark18 and I consider it to be pretty thin. Zero top heaviness as well. For whatever reason, IWC has really messed up their marketing for this and the rest for the 36line. If you look at the website copy for the sunburst dial versions, it basically says this is for women. The matte black dial talks about the heritage of the Mark line. The commenter that said they don't give the watch enough links is absolutely right - they don't intend anyone over a 6.5 inch wrist to buy this. I'm a huge fan of this watch and can happily answer any questions.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell

Mark XII - 36mm. This watch and OP are my most comfortable pieces. Personally 34-40mm is a great size range. I do enjoy wearing bigger watches especially during physical activities but swing back to equilibrium in the aforementioned range. For those with larger wrists, I can see that 36mm may be overwhelmed by their arm.


----------



## fish70

I like everything about the IWC Marks except the price and the aluminum beer can looking finish of the case. The way they are finished looks like a $200 microbrand


----------



## jsg199

I'm trying to decide - should I get a Mark XII or a Pilot 36 IW324010? I have no IWC watches. I have some cheapish military style watches, but this would be my premiere, daily watch. Thoughts?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx

R3Dprius said:


> The commenter that said they don't give the watch enough links is absolutely right - they don't intend anyone over a 6.5 inch wrist to buy this. I'm a huge fan of this watch and can happily answer any questions.


Wait really? I have about a 7" wrist and was heavily considering this on the bracelet. If there aren't enough links included, can more be acquired through an AD?


----------



## southswell

fish70 said:


> I like everything about the IWC Marks except the price and the aluminum beer can looking finish of the case. The way they are finished looks like a $200 microbrand


Your observations are well noted with repect to the case finishing. Keep in mind that this type of finishing on this metal was not accidental or an oversight. This watch was designed to withstand magnetic forces which required usage of softer grade of metal. It is my understanding that high polish level on softer metal lowers the anti-magnetic properties...others who may have more knowledge on metallurgy may provIde more insight on this as well.


----------



## R3Dprius

futurepx said:


> Wait really? I have about a 7" wrist and was heavily considering this on the bracelet. If there aren't enough links included, can more be acquired through an AD?


Yeah I'm sure you could easily get more links. And for any purchase, I'd recommend trying it on in store rather than just buying it without trying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R3Dprius

jsg199 said:


> I'm trying to decide - should I get a Mark XII or a Pilot 36 IW324010? I have no IWC watches. I have some cheapish military style watches, but this would be my premiere, daily watch. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I think if you're looking for a daily watch you'd want to go modern in my opinion. A big reason why IWC switched over to ETA from JLC was the movement durability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

southswell said:


> Your observations are well noted with repect to the case finishing. Keep in mind that this type of finishing on this metal was not accidental or an oversight. This watch was designed to withstand magnetic forces which required usage of softer grade of metal. It is my understanding that high polish level on softer metal lowers the anti-magnetic properties...others who may have more knowledge on metallurgy may provIde more insight on this as well.


I didn't realize it was related to anti-magnetic properties but for a low-reflective surface I would rather see a bead blasted finish like I have on my Guinand and then some sort of inner magnetic shield.


----------



## masmo

Purchased a Pilot 36 in the blue dial a week ago and loving it! It manages to toe the line between dressy with its polished surfaces, and casual with the arabic numerals. I believe it will be quite versatile depending on the strap it is on. So simple yet handsome at the same time.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

fish70 said:


> southswell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your observations are well noted with repect to the case finishing. Keep in mind that this type of finishing on this metal was not accidental or an oversight. This watch was designed to withstand magnetic forces which required usage of softer grade of metal. It is my understanding that high polish level on softer metal lowers the anti-magnetic properties...others who may have more knowledge on metallurgy may provIde more insight on this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize it was related to anti-magnetic properties but for a low-reflective surface I would rather see a bead blasted finish like I have on my Guinand and then some sort of inner magnetic shield.
> 
> View attachment 15231679
Click to expand...

I don't believe the finish on the IWC Mark series watches has anything to do with magnetic resistance or the materials of the outer case. Magnetic resistance on the original Mk. 11 was addressed by having the inner case (including the dial & the inner shield/dust cover underneath the caseback) made of soft iron to form a "Faraday cage". The Ministry of Defense specifications are reproduced in a photo here: https://wornandwound.com/time-spec-the-mark-11/. I think a brushed/satin finish was just the default for stainless steel UK/US military watches of that time period. For stainless steel, polished surfaces are more resistant to corrosion so a satin/brushed finish can be a compromise between preventing rust & making the case less shiny/more stealthy.


----------



## jsg199

R3Dprius said:


> I think if you're looking for a daily watch you'd want to go modern in my opinion. A big reason why IWC switched over to ETA from JLC was the movement durability.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point. Yes definitely looking for a daily watch. Wow, I had been leaning Mark 12 but this is making me reconsider.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff43

R3Dprius said:


> I purchased the 36 Pilot in February and it has taken all the wrist time from my Rolex OP. It is incredibly comfortable, and while not having quick adjustments, I was able to size it perfectly with the 1.5 link. Once I had it adjusted properly it feels like butter.
> 
> Looking over some of the recent comments, I'll share my thoughts. I'd say this wears like a true 36mm watch, but would look fine on larger wrists because of the 47.2mm lug to lug dimensions. It has a 10.5mm thickness so actually .5mm thinner than the Mark18 and I consider it to be pretty thin. Zero top heaviness as well. For whatever reason, IWC has really messed up their marketing for this and the rest for the 36line. If you look at the website copy for the sunburst dial versions, it basically says this is for women. The matte black dial talks about the heritage of the Mark line. The commenter that said they don't give the watch enough links is absolutely right - they don't intend anyone over a 6.5 inch wrist to buy this. I'm a huge fan of this watch and can happily answer any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So happy to see this thread and your post. I've been seriously considering this matte black dial version as my next purchase but there is very little information/opinions/personal experiences being written about. One question I had was about the bracelet. For the sunburst version, the bracelet appears to have some polished links. For the matte black, it looks all brushed, which is what I would prefer. Is that accurate?

Thanks for the photo too. Watch looks great and my interest is renewed.


----------



## R3Dprius

Jeff43 said:


> So happy to see this thread and your post. I've been seriously considering this matte black dial version as my next purchase but there is very little information/opinions/personal experiences being written about. One question I had was about the bracelet. For the sunburst version, the bracelet appears to have some polished links. For the matte black, it looks all brushed, which is what I would prefer. Is that accurate?
> 
> Thanks for the photo too. Watch looks great and my interest is renewed.


Yes that is accurate. And from talking with other forum members that have the sunburst models, the matte black dialed version is the only one with a 1.5 link (their half link). It's an awesome watch. I recently started an Instagram for watches @watcheswithwalker that I've been posting a lot on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

The Mark XVIII uses the inner anti- magnetic case and the finishing is superb. I would think all the IWC Mark series would be similar. 

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I'd add some thoughts on my first impressions on the IW324010 after getting one today.

It was a hot day when I first tried it on and the bracelet only just got around my 6.5 inch wrist, so I had extra links to come with it. I got lucky.... they were already in my city and the AD was able to hunt them down for the day I picked it up.










The bracelet is probably the most comfortable I've owned so far, with so far including a BB36, a 90s Speedy Pro and a current Mark II with the glide adjust clasp. Whilst the IWC doesn't have easy adjustments, it feels very light, has a bit of give and the multi-link creates a good contour around the wrist.










I get the beer can analogy that was used earlier in the thread, but to my eye that makes the look of the watch. A bit like the bezel (not the hesalite) on the speedmaster pro in some respects under the light.

In terms of the brushed utilitarian look, it probably holds up not too far against my Bathyscaphe for finishing.... it's day one, but I feel this might be a long term keeper.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdill the pig

Hi all - I’m interested in this as a casual wear. Can I confirm that there is a 1.5 link included?

I tried the blue version once but that one doesn’t have the 1.5 link and I was unfortunately in between links.


----------



## gooter

Tried one on a while back, for those interested. 6.75" wrist.
















Compared to the Spitfire


----------



## futurepx

mcdill the pig said:


> Hi all - I'm interested in this as a casual wear. Can I confirm that there is a 1.5 link included?


Can confirm the IW324010 does include the 1.5 link. Below is a photo of what the 1.5 link looks like.
I'm currently using all of the provided links and it's able to fit my 7" wrist just ever so slightly loose.










Just to show off the bracelet a little more, here's a photo of how each individual link can be removed independently by pushing in the the buttons on the flanking links. Really clever design that makes it look completely flush from the sides. And as a final note on the bracelet, it really is as comfortable everyone says. It thin but solid and each link wraps perfectly. I find myself running my fingers over the bracelet just because of how silky smooth it feels.










For reference, here's what the IWC Pilot 36mm looks like on a 7" wrist. Not too big and not too small. Between it's 36mm size and unique bracelet, this is easily the most comfortable watch I've worn. Which pairs so well with it's clean and understated design. Overall the package is really just a home run for me.










As a side note - I also own an explorer 114270 and for the longest time it was a grail of mine. For so long, I dreamed of owning an understated and elegant modern 36mm steel sport watch with bracelet and I thought the explorer would have been "the one" but when I got it in hand, it just didn't work for me. I found the numbers to be too blingy and the black dial was shiner than I would have liked. The bracelet was also not great (as we know of rolex bracelets during this time). This IWC for me checks all the boxes that I personally wanted and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## jsg199

futurepx said:


> Can confirm the IW324010 does include the 1.5 link. Below is a photo of what the 1.5 link looks like.
> I'm currently using all of the provided links and it's able to fit my 7" wrist just ever so slightly loose.
> 
> View attachment 15489057
> 
> 
> Just to show off the bracelet a little more, here's a photo of how each individual link can be removed independently by pushing in the the buttons on the flanking links. Really clever design that makes it look completely flush from the sides. And as a final note on the bracelet, it really is as comfortable everyone says. It thin but solid and each link wraps perfectly. I find myself running my fingers over the bracelet just because of how silky smooth it feels.
> 
> View attachment 15489060
> 
> 
> For reference, here's what the IWC Pilot 36mm looks like on a 7" wrist. Not too big and not too small. Between it's 36mm size and unique bracelet, this is easily the most comfortable watch I've worn. Which pairs so well with it's clean and understated design. Overall the package is really just a home run for me.
> 
> View attachment 15489061
> 
> 
> As a side note - I also own an explorer 114270 and for the longest time it was a grail of mine. For so long, I dreamed of owning an understated and elegant modern 36mm steel sport watch with bracelet and I thought the explorer would have been "the one" but when I got it in hand, it just didn't work for me. I found the numbers to be too blingy and the black dial was shiner than I would have liked. The bracelet was also not great (as we know of rolex bracelets during this time). This IWC for me checks all the boxes that I personally wanted and I couldn't be happier.


Completely agree with your modern Explorer assessment. When you tried one on, and even the later 5 digit referenced, the numerals and batons were too blingy.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## P.C.

I like that the date window on the last photos show white numerals against a black background, 
But I'm confused that the OP link to IWC's web page shows to date window to be the opposite ( black numerals against a white ) which I do not like as much. Are both options available?.


----------



## futurepx

All the black dial pilot 36mm I have seen, and the one I own, is white numerals on a black date wheel.

It seems like IWC is using an old prototype model in all their marketing material, but there is no option for both...


----------



## ricksname

Stunning watch. I'm struggling to decide between one of these or a Mark XV. Shame it doesn't have slightly more legible lume. Has anyone got any photos without the caseback? I'd love to see what the movement looks like inside one of these.


----------



## Crabman1972

ricksname said:


> Stunning watch. I'm struggling to decide between one of these or a Mark XV. Shame it doesn't have slightly more legible lume. Has anyone got any photos without the caseback? I'd love to see what the movement looks like inside one of these.


I just put up my Mark XV Spitfire for sale today.... (Yes, a shamless plug for myself).

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricksname

Crabman1972 said:


> I just put up my Mark XV Spitfire for sale today.... (Yes, a shamless plug for myself).
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up Crabman, but it would be the normal model on bracelet I'd be holding out for. Good luck with the sale all the same.


----------



## Larsjeee

Looks like an elegant and versatile piece! I dig it


----------



## Jeff43

Just picked this one up from an AD. I am one of those that find the Mark XVIII too big so this is perfect for me. I have a 6.75" wrist and with all the links in (including the 1.5 link) it is slightly too big. I ordered an extra standard link and I think if I replace the 1.5 link with that it will fit perfect.

I love the crisp white numerals. It is highly legible and so far mine is keeping excellent time. I love the bracelet but I'm not a fan of the butterfly clasp.


----------



## jsg199

R3Dprius said:


> I purchased the 36 Pilot in February and it has taken all the wrist time from my Rolex OP. It is incredibly comfortable, and while not having quick adjustments, I was able to size it perfectly with the 1.5 link. Once I had it adjusted properly it feels like butter.
> 
> Looking over some of the recent comments, I'll share my thoughts. I'd say this wears like a true 36mm watch, but would look fine on larger wrists because of the 47.2mm lug to lug dimensions. It has a 10.5mm thickness so actually .5mm thinner than the Mark18 and I consider it to be pretty thin. Zero top heaviness as well. For whatever reason, IWC has really messed up their marketing for this and the rest for the 36line. If you look at the website copy for the sunburst dial versions, it basically says this is for women. The matte black dial talks about the heritage of the Mark line. The commenter that said they don't give the watch enough links is absolutely right - they don't intend anyone over a 6.5 inch wrist to buy this. I'm a huge fan of this watch and can happily answer any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. Any pics of the watch with a leather strap?


----------



## jsg199

Jeff43 said:


> Just picked this one up from an AD. I am one of those that find the Mark XVIII too big so this is perfect for me. I have a 6.75" wrist and with all the links in (including the 1.5 link) it is slightly too big. I ordered an extra standard link and I think if I replace the 1.5 link with that it will fit perfect.
> 
> I love the crisp white numerals. It is highly legible and so far mine is keeping excellent time. I love the bracelet but I'm not a fan of the butterfly clasp.
> 
> View attachment 15538546


Any pics with strap?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyDavis

jsg199 said:


> Any pics with strap?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Here's mine on a canvas strap:


----------



## jsg199

JodyDavis said:


> Here's mine on a canvas strap:


Looks awesome. I wouldn't mind seeing a wrist shot.  I tend to wear straps and not bracelets (even if the bracelet is great), and trying to see how it looks. Some 36mm watches, like a Datejust, are perfect for me, and some are a bit too dainty.


----------



## JodyDavis

jsg199 said:


> Looks awesome. I wouldn't mind seeing a wrist shot.  I tend to wear straps and not bracelets (even if the bracelet is great), and trying to see how it looks. Some 36mm watches, like a Datejust, are perfect for me, and some are a bit too dainty.


Not sure if this helps much, as I have tiny wrists (6.25"). But I do have several 36mm watches and would say this wears on the larger side. The bezel is very thin so the dial is big, and the lug to lug is around 46mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg199

JodyDavis said:


> Not sure if this helps much, as I have tiny wrists (6.25"). But I do have several 36mm watches and would say this wears on the larger side. The bezel is very thin so the dial is big, and the lug to lug is around 46mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! Looks like a great watch. I might be saving up for this one...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

futurepx said:


> Can confirm the IW324010 does include the 1.5 link. Below is a photo of what the 1.5 link looks like.
> I'm currently using all of the provided links and it's able to fit my 7" wrist just ever so slightly loose.
> 
> View attachment 15489057
> 
> 
> Just to show off the bracelet a little more, here's a photo of how each individual link can be removed independently by pushing in the the buttons on the flanking links. Really clever design that makes it look completely flush from the sides. And as a final note on the bracelet, it really is as comfortable everyone says. It thin but solid and each link wraps perfectly. I find myself running my fingers over the bracelet just because of how silky smooth it feels.
> 
> View attachment 15489060
> 
> 
> For reference, here's what the IWC Pilot 36mm looks like on a 7" wrist. Not too big and not too small. Between it's 36mm size and unique bracelet, this is easily the most comfortable watch I've worn. Which pairs so well with it's clean and understated design. Overall the package is really just a home run for me.
> 
> View attachment 15489061
> 
> 
> As a side note - I also own an explorer 114270 and for the longest time it was a grail of mine. For so long, I dreamed of owning an understated and elegant modern 36mm steel sport watch with bracelet and I thought the explorer would have been "the one" but when I got it in hand, it just didn't work for me. I found the numbers to be too blingy and the black dial was shiner than I would have liked. The bracelet was also not great (as we know of rolex bracelets during this time). This IWC for me checks all the boxes that I personally wanted and I couldn't be happier.


Sorry for the necro bump. I've been on the fence about getting an Explorer, which I have wanted for years now. If they made a modern 1016 would buy in heartbeat. The blingy aspect of the modern numbers and batons are what has held me up. Now leaning towards this IWC. Are you still happy with yours? Anything you don't like? Any regrets not get Explorer? Thanks


----------



## DECO665

heb said:


> Buy an Eddie Platts' "Speedbird" instead. A little larger, same movement with is equally protected, and at 1/8 th the cost.


I've considered it so many times but, for some reason, I can't get past 6:00 date windows.


----------



## heb

DECO665 said:


> I've considered it so many times but, for some reason, I can't get past 6:00 date windows.


Get his "Navigator" handwound models. Even better than the "Speedbird".


----------



## Pavilions

I don't mind 36mm if it wears bigger, I saw once the DA VINCI IWC 40mm, I loved the design especially the one that comes with a leather strap and has a white dial.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## RegularStormy

New in blue. The strap is really nice.


----------



## Mark355

Good fit on you.


----------



## futurepx

mario24601 said:


> Sorry for the necro bump. I've been on the fence about getting an Explorer, which I have wanted for years now. If they made a modern 1016 would buy in heartbeat. The blingy aspect of the modern numbers and batons are what has held me up. Now leaning towards this IWC. Are you still happy with yours? Anything you don't like? Any regrets not get Explorer? Thanks


Sorry I'm not on the forums anymore and just saw your question. 

Still very happy with it and still prefer it over the explorer. 

I agree with you on the 1016 and this black dial pilot 36 has - to me - the modern essence of what the 1016 is


----------



## BlakeA

R3Dprius said:


> I purchased the 36 Pilot in February and it has taken all the wrist time from my Rolex OP. It is incredibly comfortable, and while not having quick adjustments, I was able to size it perfectly with the 1.5 link. Once I had it adjusted properly it feels like butter.
> 
> Looking over some of the recent comments, I'll share my thoughts. I'd say this wears like a true 36mm watch, but would look fine on larger wrists because of the 47.2mm lug to lug dimensions. It has a 10.5mm thickness so actually .5mm thinner than the Mark18 and I consider it to be pretty thin. Zero top heaviness as well. For whatever reason, IWC has really messed up their marketing for this and the rest for the 36line. If you look at the website copy for the sunburst dial versions, it basically says this is for women. The matte black dial talks about the heritage of the Mark line. The commenter that said they don't give the watch enough links is absolutely right - they don't intend anyone over a 6.5 inch wrist to buy this. I'm a huge fan of this watch and can happily answer any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. I just bought this watch, but can’t seem to get the 1.5 link apart. The spring button in the middle of the link depresses, but I can’t get the link apart. Am I doing something wrong or do you have any tips? Thanks

Never mind! I figured it out.


----------



## Dubai guy

I just tried on the 36mm pilot's watch and loved it. Also tried the Mark 18. The proportions for the 36 are just better. This is a simple watch and I thought the 40mm dimensions for the Mark 18 were bigger than necessary and the numbers looked too big. The 36 just seems much more natural. Also, I like the all brushed bracelet of the 36, center links are polished for the Mark 18. Wrist is about 7.25" around and the 36 fit perfectly.

This was right after I went into Rolex, they told me that they didn't even have the option of adding people to the waitlist for the Explorer 36! Thanks but I'll just take the IWC then.


----------



## mjrchabot

Dubai guy said:


> I just tried on the 36mm pilot's watch and loved it. Also tried the Mark 18. The proportions for the 36 are just better. This is a simple watch and I thought the 40mm dimensions for the Mark 18 were bigger than necessary and the numbers looked too big. The 36 just seems much more natural. Also, I like the all brushed bracelet of the 36, center links are polished for the Mark 18. Wrist is about 7.25" around and the 36 fit perfectly.
> 
> This was right after I went into Rolex, they told me that they didn't even have the option of adding people to the waitlist for the Explorer 36! Thanks but I'll just take the IWC then.


Did you happen to grab any photos while trying on the Pilot 36?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubai guy

mjrchabot said:


> Did you happen to grab any photos while trying on the Pilot 36?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I did not. However, if you watch the various unboxing videos online and check out some other pics that people here posted, I think you'll see what I mean. The one thing that came out in person much more so than in photos IMO is the proportionality; 36mm just looks like a much more natural size for this kind of watch.


----------



## mjrchabot

Dubai guy said:


> Unfortunately I did not. However, if you watch the various unboxing videos online and check out some other pics that people here posted, I think you'll see what I mean. The one thing that came out in person much more so than in photos IMO is the proportionality; 36mm just looks like a much more natural size for this kind of watch.


I do agree there!

I was just telling my cousin, who likes the Mark and Spitfire, that the Pilot 36 is a really good alternative to either of those watches.

I have plenty of GADA watches, particularly at the 36mm size, but I just may consider adding a Pilot 36 down the road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

#NWA!!! Future classic with a silky smoove bracelet!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

FirNaTine23 said:


> #NWA!!! Future classic with a silky smoove bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Looks perfect for your wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

The 36 mark is just about perfect to me. My only issue is the mirror polish hands. If they were blacked out like the standard Mark line I would pick up on in a heart beat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

martin_blank said:


> The 36 mark is just about perfect to me. My only issue is the mirror polish hands. If they were blacked out like the standard Mark line I would pick up on in a heart beat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure IWC would sell you a set, but the silver dial Pilot 36 has blacked out hands. (Looks like the silver dial has been discontinued?) At least theoretically they could be swapped out. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klackakon

An IWC rep told me the blue 36mms were only available at boutiques, but I have reason to believe otherwise from recent secondhand sales - does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## RegularStormy

klackakon said:


> An IWC rep told me the blue 36mms were only available at boutiques, but I have reason to believe otherwise from recent secondhand sales - does anyone have experience with this?


I got mine from a regular AD.


----------



## klackakon

Thanks - what was that like? Were you able to secure any reduction on price? They're pretty cheap already but the lack of options on the second hand market sort of shifts the dynamic.


----------



## RegularStormy

klackakon said:


> Thanks - what was that like? Were you able to secure any reduction on price? They're pretty cheap already but the lack of options on the second hand market sort of shifts the dynamic.


I wasn't able to get much of a discount (5%), but I wish I had tried to request an additional strap... that might have been more successful than price considerations.


----------



## klackakon

That's great info thanks. For what it's worth I think the dark blue strap is best - would (personally) go for a darker brown DeLugs or Veblenist over the Santoni option.


----------



## ipcress1977

Guys anyone knows how big is the actual dial of this watch. 36mm is the case size but how much space is taken by the actual dial?
best
P


----------



## Dubai guy

ipcress1977 said:


> Guys anyone knows how big is the actual dial of this watch. 36mm is the case size but how much space is taken by the actual dial?
> best
> P


Nearly all of it. It certainly wears like a typical 36mm watch.


----------



## fadingbooks

Love all the comments here, happy to grab this *STILL under the radar watch


----------

